# Why is my Betta ignoring me?



## AltVzn (Nov 6, 2020)

So when you're choosing a betta in the pet-store, you look for one that reacts to your finger as it can signify they're still healthy.

BUT just today, my betta stopped reacting to my finger? I've had him for three days now and I gave him a pretty bad start... accidentally dumped him in the tank without acclimating... but he seems fine. Just ignores my fingers.

First he was nipping at my mystery snail, 黒 (Kuro)'s antenna. But now he's ignoring it:

















Kuro (黒) just casually helping himself with Ryuu's food now :v

I'm happy they're living together peacefully but I'm worried if Ryuu is sick.

He only gets scared of my finger once in awhile, but then he just never bothers... just swims along 

(trying to get him to follow my finger here)

This might be sounding dumb but why is he like that?

Is he just like that? He just ignores?


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

They all have different personalities. It sounds like he’s settling in and just showing you who he really is, which maybe is a little snooty? Lol
I have 5 bettas and they are all pretty different. My favourite betta comes excitedly to the glass whenever I come by and doesn’t leave until I do. his neighbour in the divided tank comes to see if I have food and then casually swims away. Don’t stress, I’m sure he’s fine, just giving you some attitude 😜


----------



## AltVzn (Nov 6, 2020)

BettaloverSara said:


> They all have different personalities. It sounds like he’s settling in and just showing you who he really is, which maybe is a little snooty? Lol
> I have 5 bettas and they are all pretty different. My favourite betta comes excitedly to the glass whenever I come by and doesn’t leave until I do. his neighbour in the divided tank comes to see if I have food and then casually swims away. Don’t stress, I’m sure he’s fine, just giving you some attitude 😜


Ahh, that sounds really reassuring XDDD thank youuu!

I'm not sure why, but he seems to be always poking the glass walls as if he's trying to swim through it. Does he really want to leave? Loll

Glad he's not a jerk to my snails who cleaned up his tank though, I'd like to share how the tank used to look like before he arrived: 








After:


----------



## Nice Poeci (Nov 1, 2020)

Hes clearly sick of your ****! No - every betta has a different personality and sometimes the highs and lows from the slave trade can mess up their psychology being they are a very intelligent.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Three days isn't really long enough to know what's going on with your Betta as he is still adjusting to a new environment.

FWIW, I follow Rachel O'Leary's method Acclimating your shipped fish or invertebrates to their new tank - Invertebrates by Msjinkzd

Been doing this for 8+ year with no issues.


----------



## AltVzn (Nov 6, 2020)

Nice Poeci said:


> Hes clearly sick of your ****! No - every betta has a different personality and sometimes the highs and lows from the slave trade can mess up their psychology being they are a very intelligent.


Damn, that's quite aggressive. Fortunately, my betta no longer ignores me and comes up to the aquarium when I'm present.

He now just swims and explores his tank happily with his fellow tank mates.

I'm not exactly sure, but I'm pretty sure he's happy as he is very active, his colours are very bright, and his fins splay out properly when staying still.

I just added some tall plants and he's to sleep on it XDDD


----------



## AltVzn (Nov 6, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Three days isn't really long enough to know what's going on with your Betta as he is still adjusting to a new environment.
> 
> FWIW, I follow Rachel O'Leary's method Acclimating your shipped fish or invertebrates to their new tank - Invertebrates by Msjinkzd
> 
> Been doing this for 8+ year with no issues.


Gotchu, I'll read up on that later, thank you XDDD 

My betta is now doing well, I added plants and he's loving it (uses it as his bed). He's being very explorative now and his glass poking has been greatly reduced.

Only happens now when I'm present, as if he's trying to go to me through the front glass XDDD 

This is now the tank:








Can't get a proper picture of him since he's always swimming around XDDD


----------



## ooishernming (3 mo ago)

I had my beta for 3 days and my betta isn't responding to my finger


----------



## Betta Nerd (4 mo ago)

Some bettas are more shy than others my betta was social but some take a while and some get bored and loose interest after a while


----------

